# Memorial Day



## RadishRose (May 21, 2015)

we are free because of the brave.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 21, 2015)

_*Thank you to all who have served and sacrificed for our country.  Let's always remember those who have fallen.  Hope everyone enjoys a safe Memorial Day Weekend!


*_


----------



## oldman (May 22, 2015)

Memorial Day is a day that is for remembering and honoring the soldiers that fought and died while protecting freedom. Once called "Decoration Day" and started just after the Civil War, today it is not as highly celebrated as it once was. It's more like a family cookout day and a day off work that people rally around. My Dad is buried in a large cemetery. The Veteran's section is up on a hill over-looking miles of farms and small towns. Each year, the Veterans Honor Guard from the local American Legion parade at the bottom of the hill and march to the top where the Veteran's section is located and once there, they plant flags at each Veterans headstone or marker and then the Bugler plays taps. It is a very solemn ceremony and each year fewer and fewer show up.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 23, 2015)

Special thanks and remembrance to your father Oldman, and thank you for your service.


(photo courtesy of our member That Guy)


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (May 23, 2015)




----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (May 23, 2015)




----------



## Kadee (May 24, 2015)

I'm guessing being an Aussie , your Memorial Day is the same as our Anzac Day ?


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (May 24, 2015)

Kadee46 said:


> I'm guessing being an Aussie , your Memorial Day is the same as our Anzac Day ?



Growing up, it was called "Decoration Day".  The custom was started shortly after our Civil War, around 1868.  That conflict saw brother figthting brother and families lost many, many to the War.  A day was set aside where folks went to the gravesites of the fallen soldiers, decorated those graves with flowers, and took a day to remember.  Over the years, "Memorial Day" has transitioned to a National Holiday where folks decorate the graves of all their family who have gone before.  As we have weathered the numerous conflicts over the years and see our sons and daughters fall on battlefields, during and after those conflicts we see a return to making it more about those who have given all fighting to keep us free.


----------



## Pappy (May 24, 2015)

Happy Birthday to my 99 year old Marine dad. Proud of your service and all that have served in all the armed forces.


----------



## oldman (May 24, 2015)

Once a Marine always a Marine.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 24, 2015)

​


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 24, 2015)

Happy Birthday to your father Pappy, and thank you both for your service and sacrifice.


----------



## Cookie (May 24, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 24, 2015)

​


----------

